# L200 Warrior owners....



## Legs11 (8 November 2009)

I will try to explain this as best I can....

The green light that shows when the car is in 4 wheel drive is flashing constantly when in 2H (the range recommended for 'normal driving')

I cant stop it flashing.... Have done as advised on the label next to the gear sticks, driven forwards, reversed........And I can't turn the damn thing off....
Any ideas?


----------



## Boxers (8 November 2009)

I've got an L200 Animal and the green lights flash on mine too.  When I go back to 2 wheel drive from 4 wheel drive the lights flash for ages - On one occasion I know they definately continued flashing for about 40 minutes.  If yours is worse than this then I guess you will have to ring Mitsubishi and see what they say.


----------



## Legs11 (8 November 2009)

Ah thanks boxers - Trip to the yard is 7 miles each way and it was on there and back...... Going on a longer run tomorrow so if it has not turned off by then I will give the lovely men at Mitsu a ring!


----------



## Boxers (8 November 2009)

Can I ask how old your L200 is and if you've had any probs with vibration?


----------



## Meandtheboys (8 November 2009)

just try reversing your vehice, that sometimes knocks it out of 4WD..this is what you have to do to some older 4X4's


----------



## Legs11 (8 November 2009)

Its a 2003......

And last week I was adamant it was vibrating/wobbling ever so slightly - Got my boyfriend to drive it and he said I was just being paranoid.....


----------



## Boxers (8 November 2009)

Mine is 2005 and so I will give you a warning - it may not happen of course - mine started to vibrate at about 40mph and then went away but back again at 50-60mph.  OH drove it up the motorway and you could drive through the vibration at about 85mph!

So I took it to Mitsubishi who said the rear prop shaft had collapsed and it would be £885 for a new one (inc labour parts etc).

Anyhoo - we took it to a local mechanic and he was able to replace the fixings and have it balanced which cost £250.  And it's absolutely fine now.

He also found (while ringing around) that this is a common thing in L200's usually at around 50,000 miles.  However, he spoke to one dealership who have a brand new one on their forecourt with this problem!

So if you get a bad vibration, get it looked at and then shop around to get it fixed.

By the way - hope your flashing green lights go away!


----------



## spotsmum (8 November 2009)

my warrior does it. i just put it in reverse for about 3 full turns of wheels if you get what I mean, and it knocks it off!!!!


----------



## Louby (8 November 2009)

On the subject of wobbling. My hubby has the Shogun Sport Warrior, he loves it but Id rather drive my 7.5t wagon.  It reminds me of being in a boat!!


----------



## brucea (8 November 2009)

I havea shogiun sport - and it is probably the worst towing vehicle I have had the misfortune to buy - will never buy another one.

I had this problem a few times too - like spotsmum says, reverse for a few circles and it will disengage - I just reverse straight back for 50 yards or so.


----------

